# Witches stew for kids



## Monstermasch24829 (Oct 15, 2004)

I was searching online for something really creative for my party next weekend, and i found this great recipe called witches stew! So i thought i would share it with you all! 

What you need:
2 pkg. (4-serving size each) JELL-O Brand Black Cherry Flavor Gelatin 
1-1/2 cups boiling water 
1 pkg. (4-serving size) JELL-O Brand Orange Flavor Gelatin 
3/4 cup boiling water 
1/4 cup blueberries 
3 qt. (12 cups) prepared KOOL-AID Orange Flavor Sugar-Sweetened Soft Drink Mix, chilled 



FOR Hand: Dissolve black cherry gelatin in 1-1/2 cups boiling water, stirring 2 minutes until completely dissolved. Pour into greased 8-inch square pan. Refrigerate 2 hours or until firm. 

FOR Eyeballs: Meanwhile, dissolve orange gelatin in 3/4 cup boiling water, stirring 2 minutes until completely dissolved. Pour into round or square ice cube trays. Refrigerate until thickened but not set. Insert a blueberry into the center of each gelatin eye ball. Refrigerate until completely set. 

TO Assemble: Trace outline of small hand on piece of paper. Cut out pattern, then place on top of cherry gelatin. Cut around the pattern with a small sharp knife. Carefully pull hand away from pan. Place hand in punch bowl, allowing the fingers to hang over the side of the bowl. Arrange the eyeballs around the inside edge of the punch bowl. Gradually pour in the prepared drink. Serve immediattly!

Enjoy![8D]

Boo!


----------

